# IF You Where Going To Buy Jut One GPS



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

If you where going to buy just one gps for all your activities which one would you pick?
I want to use it on the ATV in the boat and to travel. I've kind of settled on the Montana 650T from Garmin and am looking for feed back. Thanks for your input.


----------



## sp-10 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ihave a never used garmin gps12 for sale comes with instructions and warrantee paid $148 sell for $100 CALL 248-882-8110.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm not a fan of the "touch screen" models because of my rather large fingers.

I've been using Garmins for years, and I currently use the GPSMap62s and wouldn't trade it for anything.

Many holders/cases for boats, ATV's and cars are available on the web for the 62 as well.

I have a used GPSMap76Cx for sale. It's in good shape, but is a discontinued model.

Steve


----------



## mold_mker (Jan 19, 2003)

I just purchased one. I haven't had it outside yet but I like the fact that you can set up screen profiles for different activities. I did not like the 100K topo map that it comes with. Just ordered the 24K topo map for it. It is a little heavier and more bulky than the GPSMAP 60 csx but I will get used to it.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

http://www.thegpsstore.com/Garmin-Rino-120-GPS-FRS-Radio-P529.aspx?gclid=CPalyaaXrLQCFeZDMgod-EUAIQ


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

FIJI said:


> http://www.thegpsstore.com/Garmin-Rino-120-GPS-FRS-Radio-P529.aspx?gclid=CPalyaaXrLQCFeZDMgod-EUAIQ


 Thanks all, I went with the GMAPS62st. Then I went to vvmapping and got the trails chip. All I can say is this thing is an excellent unit. When you add the chip, along with a trail map, you are never lost. You can see logging trails all sorts of things. 

The biggest reason for the GPS was trail riding. The guys I ride with are mostly late 60s early 70s. Incase of an emergency you need to get help in a hurry. This unit will point the way.


----------

